# My first SLR - The Chinon CE-4 - NOSTALGY



## DannyD (Jan 2, 2012)

here it is : 







Back in the nineties, film cameras were not so easy to find. No ebay, no internet. In europe, cheapy cameras were Zenit SLR (russian cameras). I found it in a Cash Converters shop. 

The camera uses a Pentax K lens mount. It's a real performer with automatic exposure, electronic shutter, DOF preview, PC Sync terminal, exposure memory button, multiple exposure, 2 position Self timer. 

I used this camera for my first rolls. Using the 50mm 1.7 Chinon lens, it was a really good camera. My first Chinon was broken a few years ago, I found another one on Ebay for $29. Maybe this is not the best camera in the world, but it's amazing to see how good and convenient it is. I love it.


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 2, 2012)

The camera is in very good condition.  Before I got a digital camera I did have a film camera but now it seems a strange concept to take a photograph and not see it until you get the film processed!  I still have the Canon A-1 I inherited with a bagful of lenses and a flash - must get that out and at least try it - I even downloaded the manual.  One of my New Year resolutions is to try that camera out!  

I like your avatar by the way :thumbup:


----------



## DannyD (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks ! My avatar is a color retouching process. 

I'm already in love with my Chinon. By the way, how do you say "chinon" ? Will it sound like "Shine on" or "Chee-non" ?


----------



## PhotoTish (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Danny.  Not sure how you would pronounce that, I tend to think "Chee-non" but just a guess!  I had a look at your website - great photography. :thumbup:


----------

